# bassmstrr



## bassmstrr (Jul 18, 2017)

hi I have a2007 mini cooper s and I just put a new timing chain in with new guides the mini cranks over but does not start . I want to check for codes but my code reader says link error any help would be appreciative thx:bawling:


----------

